# Adjustable Router table vertical to horizontal



## Mark55 (Sep 6, 2012)

I may have posted this a long time ago when I originally built it. If I did I apologize to the veteran readers. But this time I have a video to go with it so you can see the concept of it a little better.
I built it a few years ago and still use it on occasion. It will go from 0 to 90 degrees and anywhere in between. It opens up a new area for routing but I mostly used it for routing splines into odd shaped cabinet boxes. I also used it to make columns with. There is an example of a column I made in the pictures. I splined together 8 sides and routed a flute in the piece before I put them together. It’s actually quite simple and works pretty good.

Here is a sample video of how it works and on how I join together an 8 sided column.

Router table made to go horizontal to vertical - YouTube


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Very ingenious jig.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

That is absolutely brilliant! Fantastic job sir.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well thought out. For using the other fence set square to the table it may be easier to add a T-Track on the second fence and use a feather board to secure the board down while you are routing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice design Mark. I saw a design where a router was mounted on a plate that attached to the end of a conventional router table and pivoted to make height adjustments. This only required a pivot screw and a locking/adjusting screw to attach so it could be easily removed. Your design is a big step up from that, good job.


----------

